

Forklifts, Rip and Replace, and Other IT Fairy Tales - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/06/26/forklifts-rip-and-replace-and-other-it-fairy-tales.aspx

======
bdfh42
And there was I thinking it was just me. I have just sat down to write some
.NET framework code to access COBOL indexed sequential files so that an
existing web based application can access a "New" package that will be
installed over the next couple of months.

